# Protruding Sternal Wires



## cmblocher (Sep 23, 2008)

Patient is having pain from protruding sternal wires. They are sent to the OR to have them removed. I am always confused as to what Dx code to use. I usually use a complication code (996.79) I just don't feel as though this justify's the problem.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,
My suggestion is- 996.09-


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 24, 2008)

*996.79*

Nevermind ...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 24, 2008)

*996.79*

cmweyand ... why do you feel "this doesn't justify the problem"?

I *don't* agree with lavanya ... unless I'm misinterpreting your query ... it's *not the cardiac device* that is causing the discomfort it's the sternal wires used when closing the chest. 

*Note,* too that ICD9 instructs you to *also *use the additional code to identify the complication ... e.g. pain due to presence of implant ... 338.18 is my guess based on the minimal information you provided in your original question. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## cmblocher (Sep 25, 2008)

*thanks*

I needed a second opinion. I do agree with 996.79, I just was unsure what other's were using in this case. Thank you both for your input!


----------

